# getting motion sickness while playing games



## amemome (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm playing the Pokemon sw/sh expansion DLC right now and whew, I feel like I've been tossed left and right and upside down on a roller-coaster ride  That's to say, does anyone else get super dizzy and sick when playing games with changing camera perspective/3D?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 28, 2020)

Omg YES. I get motion sick mostly in first person shooters games. I can’t play Pokémon (or any game) in 3D on my 3DS. I also got really sick from playing fire emblem three houses so I gave my game away


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 29, 2020)

I get it, but only on certain games. First person perspective is most likely to do it, but it's not the only thing. The most recent video game motion sickness I felt was in Final Fantasy XV. Most of the game was fine, but there's this optional dungeon that has you do a lot of platforming and there's no enemies to fight. That dungeon has blocks that move around and all. But the worst part is there was this cylinder that was rolling around in mid-air that you had to jump on at a certain time. Watching that cylinder roll while my character was staying still on another platform, and then I kept messing up... I felt like I was going to throw up.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 29, 2020)

I think it depends on the framerate / graphics of the game. I get more motion sick when the console has to process more intense graphics since moving the camera makes the screen slow down ever so slightly


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 29, 2020)

I cant play first person shooters because of my motion sickness.   I have to take a bunch of benadryl just to watch movies shot with some shaky cam.  I can't watch full shaky cam at all no matter how much I take...lol.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2020)

I experience this as well. I change the camera settings on most games I play to minimise it. 



DJStarstryker said:


> I get it, but only on certain games. First person perspective is most likely to do it, but it's not the only thing. The most recent video game motion sickness I felt was in Final Fantasy XV. Most of the game was fine, but there's this optional dungeon that has you do a lot of platforming and there's no enemies to fight. That dungeon has blocks that move around and all. But the worst part is there was this cylinder that was rolling around in mid-air that you had to jump on at a certain time. Watching that cylinder roll while my character was staying still on another platform, and then I kept messing up... I felt like I was going to throw up.



I know the dungeon you're talking about. Took me a good three or four hours to do it because I had to take several breaks.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 29, 2020)

i dont really get motion sickness, so ive never experienced it while playing games.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2020)

dedenne said:


> i dont really get motion sickness, so ive never experienced it while playing games.



Odd thing is I _only_ experience it while playing games!


----------



## morthael (Jun 29, 2020)

​happens to me only on certain games. it’s happened so far with both titles of the last of us, a couple of the nathan drake games, and others. i really hate it because it impedes the gaming experience™ and i have to take periodic breaks otherwise i’m full on about to throw up ​


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

used to have motion sickness all the time when playing fps but now i can play pubg for hours unfazed


----------



## Mick (Jun 29, 2020)

Nope. Not in real life in the car, not on roller coasters, and not in games either. Even VR has never done it for me... I feel blessed. It would suck to have to take breaks just because the brain cannot deal with what you want to do.


----------



## Tao (Jun 29, 2020)

I usually get it with low or inconsistent framerate or motion blur...I dont even know why motion blur is still a thing, it's awful.

The only other time I had it was playing Splatoon 2 in a car. Gyro aim was on and the camera was moving as the car moved instead of when my hands did (well, alongside when my hands did). I've since learned to turn off gyro if I'm not sat stationary.


----------



## yehves (Jun 29, 2020)

Same! I can't play certain games for over 10 minutes without wanting to throw up. Long car rides are the worst for me as well. I wonder if I actually have motion sickness..?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

The only time I get motion sickness is whenever I’m playing in a car or bus. The constant shakiness while I’m playing makes me nauseous. In the games themselves, I rarely get motion sickness.


----------



## moonbunny (Jun 30, 2020)

I get motion sickness with nearly any game I play aside from Animal Crossing... at first, that is. I've become desensitized to some over time, like FFXIV. It's the main reason why I don't play as many games as I'd like to.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 1, 2020)

ME I get terrible motion sickness playing 3d games!!! I cannot play minecraft without getting a headache, the only thing that cures it is taking a fat nap... The only game I've gotten used to is overwatch and I made myself get over motion sickness from playing it because I begged my dad to get the game for me and I'd feel so bad not playing it LOL hardly play it anymore but I had lots of hours on that game. I try not to buy or play games if I feel like I know I'd get motion sick from them, which sadly limits what I can play with friends sometimes


----------



## Luxsama (Jul 1, 2020)

Almost all the time, I couldn't play Fallout without taking breaks in between because of it


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 1, 2020)

Never from normal games.

Virtual reality can hit me pretty hard sometimes...but, even that takes a considerable amount. Only time I've really felt sick (even in VR), has been with games that simulate driving, or flying. I can usually manage those for about 30 minutes, but then I get the sweats and bad vertigo, and need to stop immediately. I've definitely bailed in the middle of games a few times while playing PSVR.

Gran Turismo for PSVR feels like you're driving a real car...and I don't drive in real life. So...lol.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 1, 2020)

I’ve only experienced gaming-related motion sickness two specific ways - playing games with the 3D on with my 3DS, and watching other people play blocky, janky-camera 1st-person games. Super Mario 3D Land was especially rough with all of the moving pieces.

Edit: Totally forgot about VR since I haven’t played much of it. I played Fruit Ninja in VR at Pax West a few years ago and felt horrible afterwards.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 1, 2020)

I only ever get motion sick while playing games in the car (I've got a sensitive tum) and I've heard chewing gum helps with that. Not sure if it will in this situation, but you could try it?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

I only get it if I play games in my car. But also if I were to the read in the car, the same thing would happen, so it's not the games doing it to me.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

I don't actually, I don't get motion sickness at all. Not in the car, not while playing games. Nope


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2020)

Nope, I don’t get motion sickness while playing video games.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 2, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I only get it if I play games in my car. But also if I were to the read in the car, the same thing would happen, so it's not the games doing it to me.



This is what mainly happens to me with games. Playing my 3DS or game app on my phone in the car I tend to feel lightheaded after awhile. Normally just playing on a console I'm used to all sorts of camera craziness so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 2, 2020)

it depends for me. excessive screenshake is usually bad so i always have that disabled

that being said, this is a very specific case, but every time I go to fight Veritania in Redeemer's Eyrie, I get intense motion sickness walking up to the fight (Path of Exile, if anyone is curious what game I'm talking about lol)


----------



## therandompuppy (Jul 2, 2020)

YES! I always get super dizzy and sick when playing games with changing camera perspective/3D and it SUCKS


----------



## Cress (Jul 3, 2020)

irl I get motion sick easily, but I've never gotten motion sick while playing a game. I'm a bit surprised, although I have yet to try VR so maybe that will break me.


DJStarstryker said:


> I get it, but only on certain games. First person perspective is most likely to do it, but it's not the only thing. The most recent video game motion sickness I felt was in Final Fantasy XV. Most of the game was fine, but there's this optional dungeon that has you do a lot of platforming and there's no enemies to fight. That dungeon has blocks that move around and all. But the worst part is there was this cylinder that was rolling around in mid-air that you had to jump on at a certain time. Watching that cylinder roll while my character was staying still on another platform, and then I kept messing up... I felt like I was going to throw up.


Ugh Pitioss...... I didn't get motion sick from it, but I did get sick from being stuck in that place for hours.
In-game time, Noctis was probably stuck in there alone for a week. Poor guy


----------



## Manah (Jul 17, 2020)

Normally my motion sickness is triggered by unusual graphics rather than camera movement (Okami and Return of the Obra Dinn so far, though after the initial sickness I could play them just fine), but the camera in the underground sections of Dragon Quest Builders is utter hell.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 21, 2020)

Bumping this thread because I am now encountering the weirdest motion sickness I've ever had. I am getting motion sickness from Kingdom Hearts 1 (PS4 version). I never got sick from the original PS2 game. But now... Ugh. It's probably a combination of the game being 60fps now (original I think was 30fps) plus the camera being zoomed in so close to Sora and the camera changing angles so fast sometimes. 

It literally takes hours for me to feel bad (I've played some for the past few days), so I'm going to keep playing. I just need to take breaks every now and then, and if I feel too bad, then I have to stop for the rest of the day. I've been reading online that some people end up getting used to 60fps (in general, not KH specifically) and no longer feel motion sickness over time. I'd like to get there. Video games is one of my major hobbies.

That being said, if I can never get used to it... Well, frankly I don't really have an issue staying with retro games or the new but 2D indie games. 2D doesn't make me feel sick ever.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 21, 2020)

Some games trigger it.

I had to stop playing Endless Ocean on my Wii, because it made me sick. And I gave up on Must on the computer, for the same reason.

When I played on my 3ds, I usually kept the 3d slider off, unless it was a cut scene. Trying to play with it on was rough.


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 23, 2020)

Just a few games have made me sick: Metropolismania on PS2, Viva Pinata on Xbox 360, and Final Fantasy Type-0 HD on PS4. Viva Pinata in particular I can only play in short bursts because something about moving the camera in that game makes me nauseous. FF Type-0 really messed with me too, but after about a week I guess my body got used to the excessive motion blur while moving the camera somehow. Which was lucky since I ended up really loving that game.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 23, 2020)

Imbri said:


> When I played on my 3ds, I usually kept the 3d slider off, unless it was a cut scene. Trying to play with it on was rough.



That didn't give me motion sickness, at least not the nausea, I feel like I'm going to throw up kind. It just gave me a headache. It didn't improve the look that much either IMO, so I always kept it off. 

An update for Kingdom Hearts - I actually haven't gotten sick from it since I posted. I posted because I had gotten nausea motion sickness from it 3 days in a row and was getting frustrated. I wanted to rant. I did get a headache the next day, but no nausea. Yesterday I didn't get either. The only thing I'm doing different is forcing myself to take breaks more often than I normally might. Maybe it's a combination of that and getting used to things. Either way, I'm pretty happy about the improvement.

At least it's enjoyable enough to try to get used to it. The shaky-cam from The Blair Witch Project movie made me SO sick. Literally Blair Witch has given me the worst motion sickness I ever have had. It took me 3 days of watching the movie in sections to finish it, and each day I felt SO bad. I forced myself through it because people said it was good. It was meh. I regret forcing myself and I'm never watching that again.


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 23, 2020)

Dear Esther is the first game that I experienced serious motion sickness issues >__< 
None of the people I know, friends, family, co-workers have motion sickness, in-game or irl.
At least none of them even show or mentioned it...?
So Dear Esther has been sitting in my Steam library all these years, as part of a lovely untouched collection, 
while I have to watch youtube vids to enjoy the story lol. 

Also: Thanks for creating this thread, now I am relieved to know that many of us had the same issues to a certain degree.
It makes me feel a lot less discouraged. ^^


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 28, 2020)

amemome said:


> I'm playing the Pokemon sw/sh expansion DLC right now and whew, I feel like I've been tossed left and right and upside down on a roller-coaster ride  That's to say, does anyone else get super dizzy and sick when playing games with changing camera perspective/3D?


YES omg my sister and I get motion sickness super easily, and both of us had such a hard time playing the DLC. It was better playing handheld than on the TV, but I still couldn't play for very long least I vomit lol. 

I also unfortunately can't play any VR headset games because I get super super dizzy. Luckily I only play pokemon, animal crossing, and mario kart games, so I've been good so far (besides the SW/SH DLC).  _Actually_ I will say that I also can't visit AC islands with lag/frame dropping because that makes me sick after a while. Even just watching an island tour on my computer or on my phone with lag makes me dizzy.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 29, 2020)

I only get motion sickness in games which force you to play with motion blur on.
It's an awful setting and I despise having to play with it.

I suppose I do also get a bit of sickness if I use my VR for more than, say, 2 hours at a time.
But I really do not tend to get the VR out very often, so luckily that's not much of a problem.


----------



## mocha. (Aug 29, 2020)

I get motion sickness a lot when playing games, it’s frustrating because most of the time it stops me from actually playing. I’ve not been able to play last of us, botw, spyro because of it. Sometimes there are options on the camera settings to turn off excessive camera movement but I’m so sensitive even that doesn’t work lol. I also get car sick so think I’m a lost cause!


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 29, 2020)

Running sideways in ACNH while really close to the screen could make me woozy.


----------



## grah (Aug 29, 2020)

I actually get motion sickness from stop motion, and anything that's jittery-like. I can watch some if their smooth enough, but plasticine also creeps me out for some reason so anything with that is a no-go


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 29, 2020)

If I play a handheld game in the car, I do get motion sickness. But there are some games that I felt nauseous playing even at home and within maybe a half hour or less of playing it like Minecraft (was part of the reason i stopped playing in addition to being bad at the game). When I had an old tv, sometime after the original ffxii was released, that game and some of the tony hawk games made me nauseous  As soon as I got a different tv, that stopped thankfully, but I had lost interest in XII until recent years.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 29, 2020)

Nope, not even in VR.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 29, 2020)

I already have dizziness problems when I'm not doing anything, so needless to say, I can't play any first person games for this reason.


----------



## ReeBear (Aug 30, 2020)

My partner was playing a chill first person walking simulator indie and i got so motionsick watching him play  first person is definitely not good for me


----------



## Llunavale (Aug 30, 2020)

This is something that (as weird as it sounds) I wish I could experience just so I know what it feels like.
Don't think I've ever had an issue with motion sickness in general, thankfully, because I can't imagine how awful playing Splatoon with motion controls would be!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2020)

I did get dizzy a lot if l turned on 3d on my 3ds when playing games, but it was so bad that l just never used it again. I went into settings and kept that 3D locked down so if l ever turned the switch on by mistake then the 3D will not appear. But l never got sick or anything that's so bad from staring at a screen besides getting dizzy and that was it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 14, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> This is something that (as weird as it sounds) I wish I could experience just so I know what it feels like.
> Don't think I've ever had an issue with motion sickness in general, thankfully, because I can't imagine how awful playing Splatoon with motion controls would be!



It feels like dizzyness/nausea. If you spin around in a circle until you get dizzy, that's the sort of feeling, except it feels like it kind of crops up out of nowhere. A sudden migrane out of nowhere may or may not be included. Also, imagine the dizzy feeling takes a while to go away. 

I don't wish it on anyone. It's annoying.


----------



## amemome (Sep 15, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> This is something that (as weird as it sounds) I wish I could experience just so I know what it feels like.
> Don't think I've ever had an issue with motion sickness in general, thankfully, because I can't imagine how awful playing Splatoon with motion controls would be!


For me it feels like a HUGE headache that circles in your brain paired with that feeling when your stomach start to flip.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 20, 2020)

The gaming skills I'd have if I didn't have motion sickness   
I physically can't play any first-person game for more than the max of 2 hours. I always get so dizzy and nauseous that I have to take a nap right after playing;; Also the headaches I get from generally playing any games for too long is exhausting,, I just want to play games


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 30, 2020)

I’ve always struggled with motion sickness on transport but never games up until I played Pokémon. I was never interested in the franchise but decided to give it a go on the switch with Sword. It really does make me dizzy which is pretty darn annoying (although I found the game boring anyway but that’s another topic) For some reason the trees make it feel so much worse for me, it’s a combo of the colours, fast moving into new scenes and shifting around.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 30, 2020)

Why is my name mentioned so many times in this thread?! just kidding.

I get motion sickness easily in real life, but strangely it rarely ever happens to me when I’m playing games, even games with motion controls. The only time this happens is when it’s super bright in the room and I can’t see the screen properly (like if I‘m at a cafe or outside)... or if I’m sitting somewhere playing handheld with no proper back support. For this reason I mainly play my switch a home and try not to take it out much since there’s a higher chance I’ll get motion sickness playing outside the comfort of my home lol.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Oct 2, 2020)

The only game that makes me feel sick is Minecraft, and I'm not entirely sure why. It's a lot worse in 1st person, which makes sense, but it happens in 3rd person as well - just more slowly. I don't really care, since I don't play Minecraft much these days anyway, it's just bizarre. The only other thing that makes me motion sick is spinning rides at amusement parks. I can do stuff like motion simulators just fine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2020)

I've personally never had an issue with motion sickness while playing games. the only person I know who has is my mom, but she has vertigo so for her it makes sense.

I think sometimes odd camera effects can cause people to have motion sickness. another instance I can think of is when the original Spyro game on the PlayStation was released in Japan, they actually changed the way the camera moves and functions since so many people in Japan were getting motion sickness from it. it's weird and interesting.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm fortunate that I've never gotten motion sickness, not when playing video games nor during any other activity.


----------



## TheRevienne (Nov 7, 2020)

This, 100% yes. It’s really random what games it happens for me on as well, it first started with Sims 3 for the wii, I could only play for about 15 mins and I’d get a terrible migraine which wouldn’t go for at least an hour or more. I then started with them on Fallout 3, Portal 2 and Bioshock Infinate (this one I was seriously gutted about, I’d wanted to play it for ages, played about 20 mins, and got a migraine). But other games, where it’s more ‘realistic’ like GTA V, RDR, Fallout 76 (occasionally I can feel a little funny though), I’m totally fine with. It seems partly for me when games are in 1st person, and you can’t change it.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 10, 2020)

I've always been sensitive to motion sickness. The first video game that made me wanna hurl was Doom on the SNES (no, I can stomach the violence). It's usually first person games that make me sick like the Metroid Prime games, Goldeneye 007 and Minecraft but I can also have a hard time playing some third person games. Star Fox Adventures on the Gamecube of all games was pretty much unplayable other than in short bursts. I have no idea why that game affected me so badly. Latest game to give me motion sickness was Super Mario Galaxy on the 3D-collection.


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 4, 2020)

I absolutely get motion sickness when I watch my bf play Gran Turismo. Some of the turns and the ups and downs make me queasy even just remembering them! I tend to get carsick in real life if I'm not in the front of the car, so I'm not super suprised that some video games do this to me.


----------



## RETSAMDET (Dec 4, 2020)

I have motion sickness issues with a lot of first-person games. I'm not sure what fraction of those games cause issues for me, as I usually avoid them now, but I've never been able to get into FPS games, and I don't care for first-person modes in games that give you the option. It's a shame to cut out whole swaths of games that a lot of people love, but I have plenty left to play that I enjoy, so it doesn't cause too many issues.

Cameras can be bad in general, but I'm usually ok so long as I'm in control of the camera, once I've gotten used to it. It can be a little rough when games start off, though. I find that depending on the game, the size of the screen, where I'm sitting, what sort of control setup I'm using, how tired I am, etc., also makes a difference.

Recently, I had some issues with Super Mario Galaxy in the 3D All-Stars collection in handheld mode. I haven't tried it in docked mode yet, but I never had issues with it when I played the original game on Wii (100%ed it on Wii, which I rarely do with my games, so I obviously wasn't in a hurry to move on from it), so I'm wondering if it's something about playing it in handheld mode on a smaller screen that's close to my face.

I've never tried VR, partially because I've been suspicious that I'll suffer from VR motion sickness. I do tend to have a lot of motion sickness issues in real life that I've never outgrown (I get motion sick on most forms of transit, and have ever since I was a kid; I also can't read, play games, or do much of anything besides stare straight out the windshield of a car if I'm a passenger). It always throws me when people can get lots of work done or game time in while traveling, as I really can't do anything besides listen to music or audiobooks, talk to my travel companions, attempt to sleep (usually unsuccessfully), or stare into space.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 12, 2020)

This has happened to me before, and it’s such a bummer. I have a hard time playing games while in the car because they make me nauseous and I have a hard time playing games on the TV because it makes me nauseous too. 

On the Switch the only game so far that’s made me nauseous while in handheld mode is Yonder: The Cloud Catcher Chronicles. I cannot play that game no matter how many times I’ve tried (and I’ve tried a fair bit lol) it just makes me feel so sick. I find it’s worse when it’s nighttime in the game!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 12, 2020)

Recently l got a little dizzy from playing Age of Calamity the first time. I played 4 Dynasty Warriors type of games like this one but l never got dizzy until l played this spinoff game. Camera is too fast.


----------



## amemome (Dec 12, 2020)

it's been super validating and interesting hearing about everyone's experiences! thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2020)

I’ve never experienced motion sickness before, but my double vision does get worse after playing handheld games for a while. The combination of bright lights, closeness, and rapid movement just makes my eyes want to drift apart. Reading books does the same thing, so I usually read with only one eye open.


----------



## Fruit & more (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes but not very bad. It's more "almost nausea" than actual nausea and it only happens with games I play on the tv. 

Spiderman tho....


----------



## tumut (Jan 3, 2021)

Only game to give me motion sickness was Kid Icarus Uprising, probably because I had the 3D on. Couldnt play for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jan 3, 2021)

I know i get motion sickness from playing games, especially genshin impact, kingdom hearts, etc. So what helps me is taking numerous breaks for your eyes. like rest your eyes from staring at a digital screen for at least 20 minutes (look outside, change your surroundings from your room to the living room instead) and then return to playing if need to.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2021)

The only game to give me motion sickness was playing Sonic 2 on the Genesis back in the day. Especially the chemical plant level


----------



## Bird_9 (Jan 12, 2021)

Oh yeah
My nightmare is first person shooter games (fps) and thats the main reason ive got so deep into playing jrpgs
I cany stand playing nothing similar to a fps
And during the years itbseema my motion sickness is getting worse
When inwas young i was able to play in a car or in a train but now is getting harder every year

	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2021



Bird_9 said:


> Oh yeah
> My nightmare is first person shooter games (fps) and thats the main reason ive got so deep into playing jrpgs
> I cany stand playing nothing similar to a fps
> And during the years itbseema my motion sickness is getting worse
> When inwas young i was able to play in a car or in a train but now is getting harder every year


Also i forgot to mention that not being able to play fps games isnthe main reasom why ive never liked metroid prime games
I love tbe old metroid games but the prime series is horrible for me vecause i cant stand the motion sickness


----------



## AnnaSt (Jan 13, 2021)

I sometimes get motion sickness from any first person game, but it will eventually pass once I get used to it. 

But really, I think it depends on the game. For example I never get motion sickness from Spider-man despite the fast swinging, but I recently downloaded Greedfall and even though it's a good game, the camera controls are a bit janky so I can't play for very long periods of time. 

I always feel nauseous if I'm in a car or bus though.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Jan 15, 2021)

Minecraft is one of the worst ones for me. It mostly seems to be first-person games.


----------



## Fantasyland (Jan 19, 2021)

I get horrible motion sickness with a lot of things! I believe it's an inner ear thing for me - intense enough to make me queasy frequently, but not too intense to warrant surgery or anything like that. As some people already mentioned, the car triggers it the most.

I'm not sure who told me this once, or if I managed to figure it out on my own, but listening to music helps a lot! Not video game music (no offense, video game music) but music with lyrics and something to pay attention to. For whatever reason, it allows me to play video games in the car! Perhaps if you get motion sick playing video games while stationary (as I do with some shooters) music would probably help there, too. 

As for regular car motion sickness - you ever noticed that the driver never gets sick? Pay attention to the road as if you were driving! Look for the bends and bumps. If your brain sees it coming, it seems to prime you to be less jarred by it!

Thanks for coming to my Ted talk!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 19, 2021)

I started getting a bit motion sickness yesterday while playing animal crossing. It has never happened before.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm only bothered by water in video games, that causes severe motion sickness for me lol
it probably has something to do with your brain trying to associate the movement in the game with the fact that you're not moving


----------



## Niks (Jan 19, 2021)

Zeppeli said:


> I'm only bothered by water in video games, that causes severe motion sickness for me lol
> it probably has something to do with your brain trying to associate the movement in the game with the fact that you're not moving



This. I also experience motion sickness if (in a video game) I'm trying to jump on something but it is not possible, if you know what I mean. I always find it pretty hard to explain what exactly triggers me.


----------



## nudgenudge (Feb 3, 2021)

I've never had motion sickness issues with the 2 exceptions of DKC Tropical Freeze and ACNH in docked mode. Especially NH. DIZZY


----------



## ting1984 (Feb 9, 2021)

I've NEVER been able to play first person perspective games, like first person shooters such as Halo.  I could enjoy Halo for a few minutes...and then get HORRIBLE motion sickness.  I can also get slight motion sickness with some third person games, too, but I typically "adjust" after I play them for awhile, or after I take a dramamine.  First person, though...just no.


----------



## ChastisedMedusa (Feb 15, 2021)

amemome said:


> I'm playing the Pokemon sw/sh expansion DLC right now and whew, I feel like I've been tossed left and right and upside down on a roller-coaster ride  That's to say, does anyone else get super dizzy and sick when playing games with changing camera perspective/3D?



Absolutely, I have a big close screen and I need glasses so looking at some games for too long is just too much. Thankfully, it only happens for me with a small set of games so for the rest I'm totally fine!


----------



## Tapioca123 (Feb 15, 2021)

I've _never _experienced motion sickness while gaming until I got a nicer laptop where I could have higher graphics settings.

Outer Worlds almost makes me hurl everytime I boot it up and the other day I started feeling queasy playing Minecraft of all games. It sucks bro, it really do.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 15, 2021)

i have before, when i took a new depression medication i got super bad motion sickness (its called cybersickness when it has to do with a screen) i couldnt look at any screen for over 12 hours without getting nauseous 

i also get bad car sickness in general and i really dont know why


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 26, 2021)

I get severe motion sickness from games when playing in the car on long road trips. I use to not be bothered by this, but I guess the older you get the brain just dislikes two moving objects. Even reading can cause me to get motion sickness at times, but definitely gaming is no longer an option on long trips.


----------

